# Far Cry Arcade - Community-Thread [eure Maps, eure Modi, eure Challenges]



## LOX-TT (6. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry 5 bietet den umfangreichsten Map-Editor der Serien-Geschichte  und erlaubt Herausforderungen für Singleplayer, Coop und PVP.

Hier können baubegeisterte ihre eigen Maps, Challenges etc. präsentieren, viel Spaß.

Hier noch der offizielle Trailer zu Far Cry Arcade, damit ihr schon mal wisst was möglich ist





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VAHWHatlak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2018)

Platzhalter


----------



## Zybba (11. März 2018)

Oh, das klingt ja echt gut.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir FC5 nicht holen. Je nach erstelltem Usercontent könnte sich das aber noch ändern.

Ich frage mich nur, wie sie mit so einem offenen System das Abusen der XP Mechaniken verhindern wollen.


----------



## Batze (11. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie sie mit so einem offenen System das Abusen der XP Mechaniken verhindern wollen.


Du meinst das Cheaten im Singleplayer Modus um mehr und schneller Erfahrung zu bekommen?
Wenn es das ist was du meinst, ganz einfach, warum sollten sie? Wer sich selbst im Solo Game betrügt ist selbst Schuld wenn er sich um die Spielerfahrung bringt. Da kann doch jeder es so machen wie im gefällt. Online sieht es da natürlich anders aus. Aber glaube mir, gibt es da Löcher, die Programmier Freaks finden die auch ohne Editor.


----------



## Zybba (11. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wenn es das ist was du meinst, ganz einfach, warum sollten sie?


Weil sie ein bestimmtes Pacing beibehalten wollen.
Man soll nicht zu schnell alles freischalten können und evtl. sogar noch Echtgeld investieren.
Das könnte durch so ein System in Gefahr geraten.

So zumindest meine Theorie.


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Also von Echtgeld Einsatz ala Lootboxen&Co sehe ich bei dem Spiel noch nichts, eher das Gegenteil.
In meinen Augen gehört sehr sehr viel Mut dazu bei einem AAA Spiel wie es FC nun mal ist der Community einen Editor beizugeben, weil dadurch auch gewisse DLCs, Erweiterungen usw. von der Community selbst erstellt werden können. 
Das ist von Ubisoft ein riesiger Schritt.
Ob es sich lohnen wird, vor allem auch für Ubisoft und ob es die User danken werden wird man sehen müssen. Aber es ist in meinen Augen eine 100% anderer Marschrichtung als die die EA&Co. gehen. Ich hoffe Ubisoft geht weiter diese Richtung und wird am Ende dafür belohnt. Denn genau das ist es doch was wir die ganze Zeit haben wollen und fordern.

PS: Nebenbei, toll von LOX-TT Extra einen Editor Thread aufzumachen zu einem gewissem Spiel. Sollte es mehr davon geben, also diese Extra Threads zu gewissen Spielen um hier mal ein wenig Leben ins eigentlich Tote Forum rein zu bringen. Top LOX-TT.
Gibt ja auch Extra Thread zu Bundesliga, oder unser toller Schnäppchen Thread usw.
Wir sollten mehrere solche Threads aufmachen, ala, DER ANNO Thread, DER Diablo Thread, DER YXZ Thread usw. Eventuell kommt dann wieder ein wenig mehr leben hier rein.
Gab es ja früher alles mal, aber vieles wurde einfach wegrationalisiert.
Und es gibt nur noch wenige Stamm User die auch mal solche Threads aufmachen (ich selbst zähle mich übrigens dazu ) Bei den neuen Usern sind es meist One Post Sachen im Hardware Sektor. Viel ist hier leider nicht mehr.
Aber OK, BtT.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also von Echtgeld Einsatz ala Lootboxen&Co sehe ich bei dem Spiel noch nichts, eher das Gegenteil.


Lootboxen scheint es nicht zu geben, aber die Investition in Echtgeld.
Ist halt die Frage, ob man diese Dinge nur kaufen kann oder auch freispielen.
Falls das erstere der Fall ist, wären meine Gedanken bezüglich des Aushebelns der Mechanik ja unbegründet.



Batze schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gehört sehr sehr viel Mut dazu bei einem AAA Spiel wie es FC nun mal ist der Community einen Editor beizugeben, weil dadurch auch gewisse DLCs, Erweiterungen usw. von der Community selbst erstellt werden können.


Sie werden wohl Vor- und Nachteile aufgewogen haben.
Ich finde das Konzept auf jeden Fall super und mich bei mir haben sie damit zum ersten mal ernsthafteres Interesse an dem Spiel geweckt.

@LOX-TT:
Willst du hier eigentlich nur Usercontent dieser Community sehen oder sollen später auch fremde Inhalte verlinkt werden?


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> @LOX-TT:
> Willst du hier eigentlich nur Usercontent dieser Community sehen oder sollen später auch fremde Inhalte verlinkt werden?


Ich denke mal ihm geht es vor allem darum erstmal zu zeigen das es da was gibt. Intern wird es hier auf PCG nicht so viele geben die mit dem Editor oder überhaupt Modden/Maps erstellen . Also gehe ich auch mal stark davon aus das er zu Mods/Maps auch verlinkt (der Platzhalter ). Oder?


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2018)

So würde ich es auch machen, der Eingangspost klingt nur anders.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. März 2018)

kann gerne beides gemacht werden, würde dann halt eine interne Liste für Content von hier und eine zweite Liste für allgemeinen guten Content von anderen machen.


----------



## fud1974 (12. März 2018)

Interessante Sache.. zumal der Editor ja auch Assets anderer Far Cry Titel haben soll (wohl auch von "Primal"),  Assasins Creed (Unity und Black Flag glaube ich) und Watchdogs sowie noch eventuell diversen anderen, da kann man ganz schön derben Kram machen...

Die anderen Far Cry Titel hatten ja auch einen aber meines Wissens nicht mit all den Spielmodi und derartig ausgefeilt.

Wenn der Editor wirklich leicht handzuhaben ist und stabil ist könnte da durchaus eine Community entstehen die sich da austobt... mal sehen!


----------



## Batze (12. März 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wenn der Editor wirklich leicht handzuhaben ist und stabil ist könnte da durchaus eine Community entstehen die sich da austobt... mal sehen!


Man stelle sich vor Ubisoft treibt es soweit das es soweit kommt das eine (Modder) Community entsteht wie bei den Titeln der The Elder Scrolls Reihe. Nicht Auszudenken.
Far Cry und die Mega Modder von Skyrim, das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Sagittarius (2. April 2018)

Kann man wie früher bei den Editoren auch Singelplayer Missionen  bauen mit ki Gegnern ?? also auch mit einer kleinen Story und missions aufgaben ??


----------



## LOX-TT (2. April 2018)

Sagittarius schrieb:


> Kann man wie früher bei den Editoren auch Singelplayer Missionen  bauen mit ki Gegnern ?? also auch mit einer kleinen Story und missions aufgaben ??



ja kann man, du kannst SP-Maps (die optional auch im Koop gespielt werden können) mit KI-Menschen (sowohl Feinde als auch Verbündete) und KI-Tieren bauen


----------



## LOX-TT (6. April 2018)

John's Cold Outpost

*MAP-ART*: Solo / Koop
*MODUS:* Außenposten
*ERSTELLER:* LOX-TT
*VERÖFFENTLICHT:* 6. April 2018
*SYSTEM:* PS4

*BESCHREIBUNG: *
Erobere John Seeds geheimen Außenposten inmitten einer verschneiten Lichtung. 
Hüte dich aber vor den Angels und seinen Flammenwerfer-Soldaten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. April 2018)

Hier noch ein Video zur Map, leider hab ich gleich am Anfang mich etwas schlecht angestellt, weswegen der Alarm schon sehr früh losging





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMMvTPMMvEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

Blöde Frage, aber kann ich die Maps dann auch in der PC-Fassung spielen?


----------



## LOX-TT (16. April 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber kann ich die Maps dann auch in der PC-Fassung spielen?



Leider nein, die gebauten Sachen kann man nur auf dem selben System spielen, sprich: auf PS4 gebaut, nur auf PS4 spielbar. Am PC gebaut nur am PC spielbar und das selbe bei der Xbox


----------



## Orzhov (16. April 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Leider nein, die gebauten Sachen kann man nur auf dem selben System spielen, sprich: auf PS4 gebaut, nur auf PS4 spielbar. Am PC gebaut nur am PC spielbar und das selbe bei der Xbox



Schade. Weißt du ob es einen konkreten Grund dafür gibt?

Denn das was ich so in Ausschnitten in dem Video gesehen habe sieht spaßig aus.


----------

